# Eclipse-Plugin erstellen



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem guten(!) Tutorial für die Erstellung von Eclipse-Plugins.

Es sollte wirklich detailierte Schritt-für-Schritt-Anweisungen enthalten (Klicke hier, klicke da...), ohne groß in Erklärungen auszuschweifen, welche für die eigentliche Aufgabe nicht interessieren (Bsp.: This build system is also called "headless" build because it does not require a running Eclipse UI to create your product.),- oder welch einen Noob eh überfordern (Bsp.: PDE/Build is a  Apache Ant  based build system for Eclipse RCP application and Eclipse plugins.).

Ein auf den ersten Blick recht gutes Werk scheint folgendes zu sein:
http://www.sigs.de/publications/os/2004/01/weinand_OS_01_04.pdf

Leider ist es schon recht alt (von Jan 2004 - und noch für Eclipse 2.1.2 geschrieben). Daher hilft es mir nicht weiter (es gibt schon mal keinen "External Plug-Ins and Fragments"-Eintrag unter File > Import von Eclipse 3.3!)

Gibt es etwas ähnliches aktuelles?


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

Eclipse RCP Tutorial

Wenn dir das immer noch zu kompliziert ist, dann liegt es vielleicht an fehlenden Grundlagen (OSGi zB.)


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse RCP Tutorial
> 
> Wenn dir das immer noch zu kompliziert ist, dann liegt es vielleicht an fehlenden Grundlagen (OSGi zB.)



das wurde doch endlich upgedatet ... oder ? 

wie auch immer... gut


----------



## ARadauer (30. Apr 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mit Eclipse Plugins glücklich wirst, die Thematik sollte man nicht unterschätzen...

Eclipse Plugin Development Tutorial ist mal ein Anfang..


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> das wurde doch endlich upgedatet ... oder ?
> 
> wie auch immer... gut


IMHO ja, es geht ja um Galileo, ausserdem:


> 12.04.2010


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

Vielen Danke für alle Tipps - ich hoffe sie fruchten! 



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mit Eclipse Plugins glücklich wirst, die Thematik sollte man nicht unterschätzen..


Keine Angst, dies tut ich keinesfalls - nur habe ich leider keine andere Wahl....


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

Au Backe!

Ich habe mir den Link jetzt mal angesehen - das sind ganze 100 Seiten!!!
Ich suchte eher eine kleine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung ähnlich dem von mir verlinkten pdf.

OSGi sagt mir leider auch nichts...

Gäbe es denn Alternativen zur Distribution als Eclipse-Plugin?
Oder wenigstens eine Art "Eclipse-Plugins für Dummies" Tutorial...


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

Das war das mit Abstand beste Tutorial (mit  Schritt für Schritt Erklärungen, deswegen wird es ja auch so groß) das ich kenne 

Aber wenn dir OSGi nix sagt, ist das auch ganz klar das du Probleme hast: Du wirst mit keinem Tutorial glücklich werden, der Fehler liegt bei dir, dir fehlen die absoluten Grundlagen.

Möglichkeiten: 
1. Du lernst die Grundlagen
2. Du machst was anderes...

Aber so macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2010)

HobbyProgger hat gesagt.:


> Au Backe!
> 
> Ich habe mir den Link jetzt mal angesehen - das sind ganze 100 Seiten!!!
> Ich suchte eher eine kleine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung ähnlich dem von mir verlinkten pdf.
> ...



das von Lars ist schon ein Eclipse-Plugins fuer Dummies. Und wo sind das bitte 100 Seiten ?!

das Thema ist um einiges (im sinne von einiges...) komplexer als das einfache bsp.

So doof es klingt - friss oder stirb. Soll heißen, wenn du es tun musst, musst du auch da durch. 

Aber wie maki schon sagte - wenn dir Osgi schon nix sagt müsstest du ganz wo anders anfangen als bei Eclipse Plugin


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> das von Lars ist schon ein Eclipse-Plugins fuer Dummies. Und wo sind das bitte 100 Seiten ?!


Ich habe es mit Firefox ausgedruck und 46 doppelseitige Seiten erhalten. - Dabei hatte ich schon das Inhaltsverzeichnis und alles nach Kapitel 17 weggelassen...



bygones hat gesagt.:


> das Thema ist um einiges (im sinne von einiges...) komplexer als das einfache bsp.


Mag sein, aber ich benötige ja auch nicht alles. Vor allem muss ich nicht wissen, warum ich etwas mache - ein 1. klicke her, 2. klicke dort usw. würde eigentlich schon reichen. - Die Verständnis für das was man tut kommt dann mit dem praktischen Testen.
Ellenlange Erklärungen zu lesen bringt bei mir nicht viel: das geht zum einen Ohr rein und gleich wieder ohne Umwege zum anderen heraus...



bygones hat gesagt.:


> So doof es klingt - friss oder stirb. Soll heißen, wenn du es tun musst, musst du auch da durch.


Ja, ich bin dazu angehalten ein Eclipse-Plugin zu erstellen, dabei ist das eigentliche Programm noch gar nicht mal richtig fertig...
Naja, ich hätte es lieber mit einem Programm eines Drittanbieters probiert, wie z. B. Excelsior JET. Aber ich komme noch nicht einmal dazu es vorzuschlagen.
Für den Fall, dass ich es doch schaffe diesen Vorschlag zu machen: hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen Werkzeug?
Wie groß ist der Unterschied in der Lernkurve bei einem solchen Werkzeug und dem Thema Eclipse-Plugin?
Welchen Vorteil hätte ein Plugin gegenüber einem solchen Werkzeug überhaupt (außer, dass man die ganze IDE mit verteilen muss)?



bygones hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie maki schon sagte - wenn dir Osgi schon nix sagt müsstest du ganz wo anders anfangen als bei Eclipse Plugin


Es wäre sehr hilfreich für mich, wenn ich eine Hausnummer hätte, wie lange man in etwa benötigt, um sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten (also komplett von OSGi bis RCP). Könntet ihr mir bitte eure Einschätzung dazu abgeben?


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2010)

HobbyProgger hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es mit Firefox ausgedruck und 46 doppelseitige Seiten erhalten. - Dabei hatte ich schon das Inhaltsverzeichnis und alles nach Kapitel 17 weggelassen...


sicher dass du nicht mehr ausgedruckt hast ? bei mir sinds ca 18 seiten...



HobbyProgger hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem muss ich nicht wissen, warum ich etwas mache - ein 1. klicke her, 2. klicke dort usw. würde eigentlich schon reichen. - Die Verständnis für das was man tut kommt dann mit dem praktischen Testen.
> Ellenlange Erklärungen zu lesen bringt bei mir nicht viel: das geht zum einen Ohr rein und gleich wieder ohne Umwege zum anderen heraus...


dir ist aber klar, dass kein Tutorial dir ClickClickClick - Oh wunder aufzeigen kann ? Was ist an diesem denn so schwer, mache es doch einfach nach ?
Etwas lernen zu wollen durch Lesen ohne es zu verstehen behaupte ich mal ist schon zum Scheitern verurteilt. 

Ich glaub einfach du schätz die komplexität der Problematik noch nicht richtig ein - mit Click-Click ist einem bei keinem Thema geholfen.



HobbyProgger hat gesagt.:


> Es wäre sehr hilfreich für mich, wenn ich eine Hausnummer hätte, wie lange man in etwa benötigt, um sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten (also komplett von OSGi bis RCP). Könntet ihr mir bitte eure Einschätzung dazu abgeben?


kommt auf einen persoenlich und auf die vorhandene Zeit an... einige Wochen um damit umgehen zu können denk ich sind mindestens zu veranschlagen


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

> Excelsior JET


Aua, wollt ihr etwa Java nach "Native" kompilieren???
Damit das Ding dann richtig langsam wird oder wie? 



> Es wäre sehr hilfreich für mich, wenn ich eine Hausnummer hätte, wie lange man in etwa benötigt, um sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten (also komplett von OSGi bis RCP). Könntet ihr mir bitte eure Einschätzung dazu abgeben?


Wenn du dich ranhälst kannst du in 2-4 Wochen schon einiges lernen, kommt halt darauf was du bereits weisst bzw. wie deine anderen Erfahrungen sind.


----------



## majandrah (30. Apr 2010)

HobbyProgger hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es mit Firefox ausgedruck und 46 doppelseitige Seiten erhalten. - Dabei hatte ich schon das Inhaltsverzeichnis und alles nach Kapitel 17 weggelassen...


Hm, vielleicht bist du auch einfach _generell_ nicht dafür geeignet mit PCs umzugehen, oder ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass ca 90% der ganzen Website aus Screenshots und Quelltext besteht? Beim besten Willen finde ich keinen Grund das ausdrucken zu wollen...



> Ellenlange Erklärungen zu lesen bringt bei mir nicht viel: das geht zum einen Ohr rein und gleich wieder ohne Umwege zum anderen heraus...


siehe Punkt 1 :autsch:



> Ja, ich bin dazu angehalten ein Eclipse-Plugin zu erstellen, dabei ist das eigentliche Programm noch gar nicht mal richtig fertig...
> Naja, ich hätte es lieber mit einem Programm eines Drittanbieters probiert, wie z. B. Excelsior JET. Aber ich komme noch nicht einmal dazu es vorzuschlagen.
> Für den Fall, dass ich es doch schaffe diesen Vorschlag zu machen: hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen Werkzeug?
> Wie groß ist der Unterschied in der Lernkurve bei einem solchen Werkzeug und dem Thema Eclipse-Plugin?
> Welchen Vorteil hätte ein Plugin gegenüber einem solchen Werkzeug überhaupt (außer, dass man die ganze IDE mit verteilen muss)?


Was hat denn bitte das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Weißt du überhaupt was das eine und was das andere ist?


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

Bitte freundlich bleiben, sonst ist hier dicht.


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> sicher dass du nicht mehr ausgedruckt hast ? bei mir sinds ca 18 seiten...


Ja, absolut sicher. Es scheint aber alles etwas hochskaliert zu sein.
Das OSGi-Tutorial ist nach dem Ändern der Schriftart besser geworden - liegt halt am Firefox (vlt. auch im Zusammenspiel mit Linux).



bygones hat gesagt.:


> dir ist aber klar, dass kein Tutorial dir ClickClickClick - Oh wunder aufzeigen kann ?


Naja, ich konnte mir immer nicht merken, wie ich die Projekte aus dem SVN auschecke (sind ja schon ein paar Schritte wenn man erst noch Subversion installieren muss und man macht es ja auch nicht alle Tage). Vor allem die Reihenfolge in welcher die Projekte geöffnet und die Cleanups erfolgen müssen, um alle Fehler in den Eigenschaften zu beseitigen musste ich mir aufschreiben. - Da reichen Stichpunkte vollkommen aus.



bygones hat gesagt.:


> Was ist an diesem denn so schwer, mache es doch einfach nach ?


Es ist einfach zu viel. Ich wollte einfach nur Punkt für Punkt durchgehen und gleich am Rechner nachvollziehen, damit ich auch einen Erfolg sehe. (brauche ich einfach )
Ich wollte mal ein Buch über Java lesen, da wusste ich am Ende des zweiten Kapitels nicht mehr, was am Anfang des erstens stand - ich wusste nur noch, dass irgend etwas mir merken wollte. lol
Meiner Meinung bringt so ein Buch nur etwas, wenn man die Beispiele direkt sofort am Rechner praktisch nachvollzieht.

Mein Problem ist sicherlich, dass ich lesen generell als sehr langweilig empfinde - gerade bei solchem trockenen Stoff!
Folglich bin ich zwangsweise sehr unkonzentiert, weshalb ich mir das gelesene immer verdammt schlecht merken kann.
Ich habe es noch nie geschafft ein Tutorial komplett durchzuarbeiten - irgendwann habe ich abgebrochen und mich immer gleich über den Quelltext her gemacht.



bygones hat gesagt.:


> Etwas lernen zu wollen durch Lesen ohne es zu verstehen behaupte ich mal ist schon zum Scheitern verurteilt.


Ich will es schon verstehen, aber vorher wollte ich eben schon etwas Action auf dem Bildschirm haben.
- Ich habe heute (Freitag) dafür Zeit bekommen - am Montag schon soll da Plugin eigentlich stehen... ("ist ja ganz einfach")



bygones hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub einfach du schätz die komplexität der Problematik noch nicht richtig ein


Ich wollte ehrlich gar nicht damit anfangen, weil es mir (zumindest für die eigentliche Aufgabe) zu kompliziert schien - aber ich muss... und ich muss vor allem schnell! 



bygones hat gesagt.:


> mit Click-Click ist einem bei keinem Thema geholfen.


Anstatt Tutorials zu lesen, lade ich mir generell lieber den Quelltext herunter und spiele so lange damit herum, bis ich wieso und warum verstanden habe - und zwar bis ins letzte Detail! - Damit bin ich bisher immer recht gut gefahren.
Leider gibt es bei diesem Thema nicht DEN EINEN Quelltext - sondern man muss sicher auch noch hier und da etwas in der IDE einstellen/einrichten. Dafür wären meiner Meinung nach Stichpunkte sehr effektiv. Ist halt Geschmackssache...



bygones hat gesagt.:


> kommt auf einen persoenlich und auf die vorhandene Zeit an... einige Wochen um damit umgehen zu können denk ich sind mindestens zu veranschlagen





maki hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du dich ranhälst kannst du in 2-4 Wochen schon einiges lernen, kommt halt darauf was du bereits weisst bzw. wie deine anderen Erfahrungen sind.


Auch bei 8h am Tag? Ich kenne die Java-Synthax und kann programmieren (war einer der besten in der C++-Prüfung und programmiere leidenschaftlich gern zu Hause - dann allerdings bestimmt nicht in Java!!!)



maki hat gesagt.:


> Aua, wollt ihr etwa Java nach "Native" kompilieren???
> Damit das Ding dann richtig langsam wird oder wie?


Das musst du mir jetzt erklären. Ich dachte immer Java ist so langsam, weil der Kode erst zur Laufzeit in Maschienen-Kode umgewandelt wird. Wenn er schon zuvor in einen solchen für die entsprechende Plattform überführt wird, sollte die Ausführung doch eigenentlich schneller gehen, oder etwa nicht?!

Wir wollen eigentlich nur ein Java-Programm verteilen können, so, dass man nicht erst auf jedem System den Quelltext ausschecken muss. Außerdem ist es nicht praktisch, wenn man erst Eclipse und anschließend noch das eigentliche Programm starten muss.

Man kann bei Java halt schlecht eine Executable erstellen.
Wenn du hierzu einen guten Vorschlag hast, dann ist dieser mehr als willkommen! 



majandrah hat gesagt.:


> Hm, vielleicht bist du auch einfach _generell_ nicht dafür geeignet mit PCs umzugehen, oder ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass ca 90% der ganzen Website aus Screenshots und Quelltext besteht? Beim besten Willen finde ich keinen Grund das ausdrucken zu wollen...


Echt, vlt. hast du auch generell keine Fantasie? ;P
Ich habe nur einen Bildschirm und möchte nicht ständig von Tutorial zu Eclipse und wieder zurück wechseln. - Ist doch eigentlich sehr naheliegend, oder?
Außerdem soll ich ausdrücklich alles nützliche ausdrucken und als Dokumentation ins Archiv legen. - Noch Fragen?



majandrah hat gesagt.:


> Was hat denn bitte das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


Mir geht es um die Distribution eines Programms als eigenständige Anwendung - dafür sollte doch beides gehen, oder nicht?



majandrah hat gesagt.:


> Weißt du überhaupt was das eine und was das andere ist?


Ich habe eine grobe Vorstellung, aber mit beidem noch nicht gearbeitet. Genau weiß ich es natürlich nicht, daher schreibe ich ja auch in diesem Forum (da hättest du mit etwas nachdenken eigentlich auch selber drauf kommen können... ).
Du kannst es ja mal versuche mir zu erklären!


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

> Das musst du mir jetzt erklären. Ich dachte immer Java ist so langsam, weil der Kode erst zur Laufzeit in Maschienen-Kode umgewandelt wird. Wenn er schon zuvor in einen solchen für die entsprechende Plattform überführt wird, sollte die Ausführung doch eigenentlich schneller gehen, oder etwa nicht?!


Eben nicht, uralter Denkfehler von Leuten die neu sind in Java 
Der Java JIT/Hotspot Compiler, also die dynamische Optimierung, holt dir je nach Anwendung zwischen 10-30% raus, ohne dass der Code geändert werden müsste.
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich dass der Speicher richtig eingestellt und die HotSpot Optimierung eingeschaltet ist (-server vs. -client)
Was du da vorhast macht das Ding langsam, und zwar richtig 


> Wir wollen eigentlich nur ein Java-Programm verteilen können, so, dass man nicht erst auf jedem System den Quelltext ausschecken muss. Außerdem ist es nicht praktisch, wenn man erst Eclipse und anschließend noch das eigentliche Programm starten muss.


Auch da fehlen dir die Grundlagen, man exportiert Eclipse Anwendungen, fertig.



> Man kann bei Java halt schlecht eine Executable erstellen.


Jars sind executables


----------



## ARadauer (30. Apr 2010)

zu den Seiten... kann es sein, das hier von verschiedenen Links gesprochen wird?


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Der Java JIT/Hotspot Compiler, also die dynamische Optimierung, holt dir je nach Anwendung zwischen 10-30% raus, ohne dass der Code geändert werden müsste.


Also, bloß zur Kontrolle, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Der JIT/Hotspot Kompilierer der die jars erstellt holt nochmal bis zu 1/3 raus - der JET Kompilierer hingegen ist dazu nicht in der Lage.
Wenn der (in welcher Form auch immer) native Kode über JET erzeugt wird, wird die ganze Geschichte nochmal langsamer.
Ist das korrekt so?



maki hat gesagt.:


> Vorraussetzung ist natürlich dass der Speicher richtig eingestellt und die HotSpot Optimierung eingeschaltet ist (-server vs. -client)


Hast du gleich mal eine gute Seite parat, wo man einen Überblick über die wichtigsten Parameter bekommt und  wo gezeigt wird, wo man diese einstellt?



maki hat gesagt.:


> Was du da vorhast macht das Ding langsam, und zwar richtig


Soweit wie ich die Sache momentan sehe, macht der JET den nativen Kode nur, um den Quelltext vor Dekompilierung zu schützen - dies kann aber abgeschalten werden.
Wenn das nicht von Nöten ist, dann wäre der JET (klingt ja eigentlich nach schnell... ) nur noch dazu gut, jars und JVM in ein Installationspaket zu packen, um das Produkt an Endanwender ausliefern zu können.
Ist das so korrekt vermutet? - Dann wären >5000$ für die volle Lizenz echt happig!



maki hat gesagt.:


> Auch da fehlen dir die Grundlagen, man exportiert Eclipse Anwendungen, fertig.


Cool, habe ich gerade getan. Aber unter Linux sind die jars mit keiner Anwendung verknüpft und unter Windows erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:
Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from ...

Ich vermute, dies ist reine Einstellungssache. Gibt es denn herfür kurzes Tutorial, was du für besonders gut hälst?



maki hat gesagt.:


> Jars sind executables


Aber nur in zusammenspiel mit einer VM.
Rein interessenshalber: gibt es hierfür eine Standard-Vorgehensweise, um eine Setup.exe (und analog für Linux/OS X rpm) zu erhalten?


PS: Und welchen Vorteil bietet mir jetzt überhaupt die RPC-Geschichte gegenüber einer reinen jar??


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> zu den Seiten... kann es sein, das hier von verschiedenen Links gesprochen wird?


Stimmt, dass sind ja zwei verschiedene Tutorials - ich hatte das erste von maki ausgedruckt: *Eclipse RCP Tutorial*


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

> Also, bloß zur Kontrolle, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
> Der JIT/Hotspot Kompilierer der die jars erstellt holt nochmal bis zu 1/3 raus - der JET Kompilierer hingegen ist dazu nicht in der Lage.
> Wenn der (in welcher Form auch immer) native Kode über JET erzeugt wird, wird die ganze Geschichte nochmal langsamer.
> Ist das korrekt so?


Ja, wobei die die Spanne IME bei 10 - 30% liegt, der JET Kompiler ist doch nur ein stinknormaler Ahead-of-Time Compiler, der HotSpot/JIT optimiert zur Laufzeit 
Wie gesagt, wenn der Speicher nciht richtig eingestellt ist (Xms/Xmx), oder die HotSpot Optimierung nicht eingeschaltet ist, merkst du natürlich nix.
Aber musst ja nicht mir glauben: http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/97037-compileroptimierung.html


> Hast du gleich mal eine gute Seite parat, wo man einen Überblick über die wichtigsten Parameter bekommt und wo gezeigt wird, wo man diese einstellt?


Leider keine aktuelle, mir reichen normalerweise der Xms & Xmx (beide auf den gleichenWert stellen) und -server Parameter.



> Soweit wie ich die Sache momentan sehe, macht der JET den nativen Kode nur, um den Quelltext vor Dekompilierung zu schützen - dies kann aber abgeschalten werden.
> Wenn das nicht von Nöten ist, dann wäre der JET (klingt ja eigentlich nach schnell... ) nur noch dazu gut, jars und JVM in ein Installationspaket zu packen, um das Produkt an Endanwender ausliefern zu können.
> Ist das so korrekt vermutet? - Dann wären >5000$ für die volle Lizenz echt happig!


Kenne JET nicht, kann leider nix zu sagen 
Aber nativ Kompilieren ist eben kein Mittel zu Beschleunigung, Java hat den HotSpot Compiler schon seit ein paar Jahren dabei.



> Cool, habe ich gerade getan. Aber unter Linux sind die jars mit keiner Anwendung verknüpft und unter Windows erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:
> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from ...
> 
> Ich vermute, dies ist reine Einstellungssache. Gibt es denn herfür kurzes Tutorial, was du für besonders gut hälst?


Würde dir empfhelen unter (Windows) jars mit javaw.exe zu verknüpfen, Tutorial kenne ich keines dazu, sollte man aber googeln können, vielleciht haben wir sogar etwas hier im Forum(?)...



> Aber nur in zusammenspiel mit einer VM.
> Rein interessenshalber: gibt es hierfür eine Standard-Vorgehensweise, um eine Setup.exe (und analog für Linux/OS X rpm) zu erhalten?


k.A., mache sowas nicht 



> PS: Und welchen Vorteil bietet mir jetzt überhaupt die RPC-Geschichte gegenüber einer reinen jar??


Das wäre ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Murmeln 
Eclipse RCP ist ein Anwedungsframework, SWT nur ein GUI Framework (so wie QT zB.), normales Swing ist auch nur ein GUI Framework, soll aber Erweiterungen dafür geben.


----------



## HobbyProgger (30. Apr 2010)

Keine Angst, ich glaube dir! 



maki hat gesagt.:


> Leider keine aktuelle, mir reichen normalerweise der Xms & Xmx (beide auf den gleichenWert stellen) und -server Parameter.


Ok, Xms == Xmx und -server verwenden.
Wo kann man das denn einstellen?



maki hat gesagt.:


> Würde dir empfhelen unter (Windows) jars mit javaw.exe zu verknüpfen, Tutorial kenne ich keines dazu, sollte man aber googeln können, vielleciht haben wir sogar etwas hier im Forum(?)...


Ok, die Datei-Verknüpfung unter Windows bekomme ich gerade noch so hin (man muss auch nicht mal Admin-Rechte haben). Aber dort existiert die Verknüpfung bereits: andere jars lassen sich starten.
Nur bei Linux habe ich das noch nicht gemacht - aber das ist nicht so wichtig, hauptsache, es funktioniert auf einer der beiden Plattformen.

Was ich bräuchte ist aber ein Tutorial, was erklärt, welche Einstellungen man vornehmen muss, um eine jar-Datei korrekt zu exportieren. 
Ist es möglich, mehrere Projekte in eine jar-Datei zu kompilieren?



maki hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Murmeln
> Eclipse RCP ist ein Anwedungsframework, SWT nur ein GUI Framework (so wie QT zB.), normales Swing ist auch nur ein GUI Framework, soll aber Erweiterungen dafür geben.


Angenommen ich habe eine halbfertige Anwendung mit Swing-Oberfläche. Es geht vor allem darum schnell eine lauffähige Anwendung zu erhalten. Welche Vorteile bringt mir dann die langvierige Erstellung eines Eclipse-Plugins? - Ich sehe hier keinen Vorteil, außer, dass die Eclipse-Views etwas besser aussehen, als das Java LookAndFeel von Swing. Die vielen Möglichkeiten, welche Eclipse bietet, werden eh nicht genutzt werden können, weil die Zeit dazu nicht reicht.


PS: ich habe ja gerade eben unter Linux eine jar-Datei exportiert. Kurz darauf ist mein Rechner abgestürzt - jetzt startet Eclipse leider nicht mehr, ich erhalte stets die Fehlermeldung: JVM terminated. Exit code =1 ...
Gibt es eine einfach Möglichkeit dies zu beheben?


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

> Ok, Xms == Xmx und -server verwenden.
> Wo kann man das denn einstellen?


Beim Aufruf zB.:
[c]java -jar deineJar.jar -Xmx512m -Xms512m -server[/c]
Wenn du das für Eclipse selbst machen möchtest, dann musst du die eclipse.ini abändern.
Du brauchst übrigens ein JDK für die HotSpot Optimierungen 



> k, die Datei-Verknüpfung unter Windows bekomme ich gerade noch so hin (man muss auch nicht mal Admin-Rechte haben). Aber dort existiert die Verknüpfung bereits: andere jars lassen sich starten.
> Nur bei Linux habe ich das noch nicht gemacht - aber das ist nicht so wichtig, hauptsache, es funktioniert auf einer der beiden Plattformen.
> 
> Was ich bräuchte ist aber ein Tutorial, was erklärt, welche Einstellungen man vornehmen muss, um eine jar-Datei korrekt zu exportieren.
> Ist es möglich, mehrere Projekte in eine jar-Datei zu kompilieren?


Ach so... du meinst deine jar funktioniert nicht, vermute mal das dein Manifest fehlerhaft ist.
Unsere FAQ enthält Bespiele: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/8431-ubersicht-faq.html
Nebenbei, ein Eclipse RCP Project besteht aus mehr als einer einzigen Ja, ab 40 -50 selbst für kleine Projekte, deswegen der Export aus Eclipse selber raus  



> Angenommen ich habe eine halbfertige Anwendung mit Swing-Oberfläche. Es geht vor allem darum schnell eine lauffähige Anwendung zu erhalten. Welche Vorteile bringt mir dann die langvierige Erstellung eines Eclipse-Plugins? - Ich sehe hier keinen Vorteil, außer, dass die Eclipse-Views etwas besser aussehen, als das Java LookAndFeel von Swing. Die vielen Möglichkeiten, welche Eclipse bietet, werden eh nicht genutzt werden können, weil die Zeit dazu nicht reicht.


Eclipse RCP hat natürlich eine steilere Lernkurve, ist aber auch viel mächtiger als Swing, wie gesagt, die beiden kann man nicht so vergleichen.
Wenn du Eclipse RCP mal beherrscht, kannst damit sehr schnell komplette Anwendungen bauen 



> PS: ich habe ja gerade eben unter Linux eine jar-Datei exportiert. Kurz darauf ist mein Rechner abgestürzt - jetzt startet Eclipse leider nicht mehr, ich erhalte stets die Fehlermeldung: JVM terminated. Exit code =1 ...
> Gibt es eine einfach Möglichkeit dies zu beheben?


Starte Eclipse mal mit -clean (sollte man immer machen imho), ansonsten Poste mal dein Log, oft muss man dann einen neuen Workspace einrichten.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2010)

> Angenommen ich habe eine halbfertige Anwendung mit Swing-Oberfläche. Es geht vor allem darum schnell eine lauffähige Anwendung zu erhalten. Welche Vorteile bringt mir dann die langvierige Erstellung eines Eclipse-Plugins? - Ich sehe hier keinen Vorteil, außer, dass die Eclipse-Views etwas besser aussehen, als das Java LookAndFeel von Swing. Die vielen Möglichkeiten, welche Eclipse bietet, werden eh nicht genutzt werden können, weil die Zeit dazu nicht reicht.


Eclipse ist eine mächtige Platform die es erlaubt hochqualitative Anwendungen (egal ob Rich Client, modulare Server Anwendung, oder Webanwendung) in wesentlich kürzer Zeit und damit kostengünstig zu erstellen. Ausserdem ist Eclipse zur Zeit der wichtigste Player in Model Driven Architecture (Eclipse Modelling) und dank der vielen MDA Frameworks die dort über die Jahre entstanden sind lassen sich mittlerweile komplette Anwendungen in wenigen Stunden generieren ohne überhaupt noch eigenen Code schreiben zu müssen.



> Es sollte wirklich detailierte Schritt-für-Schritt-Anweisungen enthalten (Klicke hier, klicke da...), ohne groß in Erklärungen auszuschweifen, welche für die eigentliche Aufgabe nicht interessieren (Bsp.: This build system is also called "headless" build because it does not require a running Eclipse UI to create your product.),- oder welch einen Noob eh überfordern (Bsp.: PDE/Build is a Apache Ant based build system for Eclipse RCP application and Eclipse plugins.).


Ein Eclipse Plugin ist mit 5 Klicks erstellt, dafür braucht man noch kein Tutorial.
New -> Plugin Project -> Name eingeben -> Template auswählen -> fertig.
Wenn dieses Plugin dann allerdings noch etwas tun soll muss man bereit sein sich mit in die Platform einzuarbeiten und du scheinst nicht sehr lernwillig zu sein...

Ich verschieb das mal nach Platformprogrammierung.


----------

